# Radon Skeen 6.0 Outlet - Welcher LRS denn nun?



## LostSceletoN (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

obwohl das gute Stück mein vormals gesetztes Budget eigentlich etwas übersteigt und auch der Absicht ein 2011er Modell (da 10fach Schaltungen) zu erwerben wiederspricht hab ich mich nun einfach irgendwie in das Skeen 6.0 2010 verguckt.

Bevor die letzten Modell nun auch noch vergriffen sind (die TEAM-Farbkombination stört mich im Übrigen überhaupt nicht) aber noch eine entscheidende Frage.
Welcher LRS ist denn nun wirklich verbaut? In der Beschreibung wie auch auf dem Bild vom schwarzen Skeen ist der SunRinglé Ryde angegeben (Mit den Schwalbe NN Evo drauf). Beim Bild vom Modell in Team-Farben hingegen ist ein LRS mit SunRinglé Equalizer Felgen zu sehen (Naben leider nicht ersichtlich). Zudem ist auch auf den einzigen User-Fotos eines Skeen 6.0 hier im Forum der LRS mit der Equalizer Felge verbaut (hier kann man auch die Sun Demon Naben erkennen).

Daher nun meine Frage: Welcher LRS war/ist bei eurem Skeen 6.0 verbaut gewesen?
Ist der Sun Ryde wirklich so unterdurchschnittlich wie man lesen kann und wäre der LRS mit der Equalizer-Felge merklich besser?

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand hier, der darauf eine Antwort parat hat, ich danke euch jedenfalls schon jetzt für eine rege Diskussion und eure Hinweise! 

MfG
Lost

P.S. Auch bei der Rahmenhöhe bin ich noch nicht ganz schlüssig, momentan tendiere ich - bei einer Schrittlänge von 92cm, 188,5cm Körpergröße und 67cm Armlänge - eher zum 20" Modell. Hat auch hier vielleicht jemand noch einen Rat?


----------



## LostSceletoN (16. Mai 2011)

So Leute,

jetzt nicht nur auf den Thread klicken, lesen und dann wieder zu machen sondern auch Antworten 

Wäre zumindest ganz toll, wenn da jemand was weiß.
Falls es wirklich keine Infos zu den LRS gibt, dann kann hier ja immerhin noch eine Diskussion bezüglich der passenden Rahmengröße entstehen 

Also ran ans Werk! 

MfG
Lost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (16. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen,

bei mir sind ebenfalls die Equalizer in Verbindung mit den Demon-Naben verbaut. Bin bisher absolut zufrieden damit!!

Welche Kombination nun besser ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Für mich ist nur wichtig, daß sie funktionieren!! 


Ich hab ne Schrittlänge von ca. 84cm, bei 184cm Körpergröße und fahre nen 20". 

grüße
Robby


----------



## LostSceletoN (16. Mai 2011)

Hey Robby,

vielen Dank erstmal für deine Antwort.

Deine Wahl bei der Rahmengröße lässt mich nun jedoch doch noch mal etwas grübeln ob ich, aufgrund der Schrittlänge von 92cm dann nicht doch eher beim 22er Modell richtig bin.
Sitzt du denn schon sehr gestreckt auf dem Rad oder noch relativ aufrecht?

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand mit ähnlichen Körpermaßen und einem Skeen, der einen Tipp bei der Rahmengröße hat, wäre toll! 


MfG
Lost


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Mai 2011)

bei allen online Läden sind Bilder immer nur als Beispiele anzusehen da durchaus auch mal höherwertige Ausstattungen gezeigt werden. Steht so auch oft in Kleingedruckten 
Und da es sich um Outlet zu deutsch um Restposten handelt, können die Ausstattungen durchaus auch mal von der Norm abweichen. Da wird bei allen gerne reingesteckt was übrig ist.
Sprich ruf bei Radon an oder schick ne mail und frag die direkt. Nur die können dir deine Frage beantworten. Und selbst das sichert nicht zu 100% das es dann auch so ankommt


----------



## LostSceletoN (16. Mai 2011)

Hey Bjoern_U,

bei Radon (bzw H&S) direkt anzufragen war meine erste Handlung, allerdings war die Antwort, sagen wir mal, eher dürftig bis nichtwissend 

Auf nochmalige Rückfrage (auch bezüglich der Rahmengröße), ist dann leider keine Antwort mehr zurück gekommen.

Welche Größe nun die richtige für mich ist kann ich nun leider immernoch nicht genau feststellen 

MfG
Lost


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Mai 2011)

wie gesagt, auf die Bilder kannst du dich nicht verlassen
irgendwo steht da was von "Aufbaubeispiel" oder "Abbildung ähnlich" oder....
letztendlich zählt das was auf einer Bestellung steht, nur auch da kann das doch sehr wischiwaschi sein da ja meist die Artikelbeschreibungen übernommen werden und wenn die schon nicht richtig sein sollte.... 

Rahmengröße ist auch ein wenig abhängig vom eigenen Fahrstil, in welchem Terrain und ob eher sportlich gestreckt oder wendig. Zumal man hier dann auch noch Vorbaulänge, Lenkerbreite und Sattelstellung einbeziehen sollte.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle den 20" nehmen da größere Rahmen ja auch längere Radstände bedeuten und das wiederum die Wendigkeit beeinflusst.  (ich selbst mit meinen 183, SL87cm würde ich dagegen einen 18" nehmen)


----------



## LostSceletoN (16. Mai 2011)

Nochmal Danke Bjoern_U,

persönlich hatte ich ja auch zum 20" Rahmen tendiert, war dann aber durch Robbys Angabe etwas verunsichert.

Fährt vll noch jemand das Skeen in 20 oder 22 Zoll?

MfG
Lost


----------



## Robby2107 (16. Mai 2011)

Es ist auch immer davon abhängig was man fährt. Ehern Touren oder doch ehern Trail. Bei dem einen ist Laufruhe gefragt udn beim anderen Wendigkeit. 

Ich bin zwar beides unterwegs, aber doch ehern tourenlastig. 


grüße
Robby


----------



## RdnPilot (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo LostSceletoN,

ich kann zwar leider nicht von dem besagten Rad sprechen aber bei mir ist das selbe Thema Rahmengröße auch noch Recht frisch. 

Ich habe mich bei einer größe von 185cm und 86cm für die Rahmengröße L(20"), statt M(18") entschieden. Das auch noch unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass es bei mir ebenfalls "touriger" zugehen sollte. Ok, mit dem ZR Team bin ich da nochmal einen Schritt weiter gegangen aber selbst dort dürfte sich die Frage noch stellen. 

Sollte dein Bike wirklich nur, größtenteils oder viel im Gelände bewegt werden würde ich wohl das 20" nehmen. Auch angesichts der Tatsache, dass du nun nicht soo viel größer als ich bist würde ich zu dem 20" tendieren. Zumindest beim Versuch mich 3,5 cm größer vorzustellen und etwas längere Beine zu haben. (Diesen "Versuch" nun bitte nicht als kaufentscheidenden Grund nutzen )

Wenn du allerdings viel durch die Gegend kurvst und viele Kilometer auf Asphalt runter radelst könntest du auch zum 22" greifen.

Ich würde, wo ich mein Bike (die 20" Tour Variante) vor mir stehen habe wohl ein 18" nehmen wenn ich wüsste es würde echt viel und oft als Sportgerät im Gelände genutzt. Wie gesagt 185 cm, 86cm.

Wenn man zwischen 2 Größen steht hat man, wie Bjoern und Robby schon sagten, nur 2 Optionen: bequemer und laufruhiger oder halt sportlicher und wendiger.

Im übrigen könnt ich mir bei deiner Größe wie gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass das 20" wirklich zu klein für dich sein sollte.

Im schlimmsten Fall kannst das Rad ja auch zurück schicken. Wenn auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass das andere bis dahin vergriffen ist.


----------



## LostSceletoN (17. Mai 2011)

Das Rad wird vorläufig wohl eher in flacherem Terrain und auf längeren Strecken bewegt, prinzipiell also eher tourenlastig.
Allerdings kommen mir 22" halt doch schon ein wenig groß vor, vielleicht ist das aber auch nur meine Vorstellung.
Doof, dass H&S so weit weg ist, sonst würde ich mir das mal in Live ansehen.

MfG
Lost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RdnPilot (17. Mai 2011)

Ich meine das 20" sollte reichen. Vielleicht gehst du ja auch mal in ein Fahrradgeschäft und setzt dich nochmal abwechselnd auf ein paar 20" und 22" Räder und schaust was dir eher zu sagt. Solltest du dich immer auf dem 20" wohler fühlen, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass es beim Skeen plötzlich anders sein sollte.

Schon mies, dass ein Fahrradgeschäft in dem Moment ranhalten muss aber was soll man machen. Vielleicht verliebste dich dabei ja direkt in ein Modell aus dem Laden. Spricht also nichts mehr dagegen.


----------

